# Today is the day. Welcome home, Bentley!



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

On our way home.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ohhhhh myyyy cuteness! He's so fluffy! Welcome home Baby Bentley. Can't wait to see more photos of him exploring his new home🐶😍💕


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg he's adorable!! That second picture is way too cute. He looks so fluffy and soft.


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

How sweet! happy home day!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww my goodness, he's such a handsome little man! I just wanna squeeze him! Cannot wait to hear how he likes his new home!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love that first pic,he wants to give you a kiss,so sweet


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

He was afraid of Beverly at first but then they played together a little. They aren't ready to cuddle together, but I am so very proud of how Beverly is taking this. She is being very gentle and is trying her best!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awww so sweet. How old is he?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

He is ten weeks old. He is the youngest pup I've ever had. Beverly was six months old when we got her. 

He is so sweet. He even went potty on his pee pad already! He had an accident an hour later, lol, but still, he is smart! Beverly and him were facing each other a minute ago and they both suddenly put their bums up in the play pose and started chasing each other all around. So cute! I just love him so much already. These sure are special dogs!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww that's better than my dogs did on the first day lol. It took time for my two to bond when I brought Kendall home. But it was the best choice I ever made. I couldn't get enough joy from watching the two of mine play together and sleep together and taking them on outings together etc. they were my best friends. Two is a great number! I always say 2 is better than 1. As time goes on, your two will continue to bond together and hopefully become best buds. And boy oh boy what fun you will have with a multi chi household 😊. Take lots of pictures!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Congratulations !!! He is super cute . I'm looking forward to more pics , especially with Beverly


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

What a beautiful baby boy!! Congrats, you must be so happy ccasion5:


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I was looking through some old posts to see what I should use for accidents on carpet. Is Nature's Miracle best?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Natures miracle is one of the best. You will have to make sure you are cleaning his accident areas very well, otherwise he will keep going back to relieve himself in the same spot. I've also heard that baking soda and vinegar and water work wonders too. If you don't already have one, those small handheld shampooers really come in handy. The human hand can only get a spot so clean. Try to reduce his chances of accidents as best you can by keeping him crated when you cannot watch him. Which I'm sure you already know, being you're not a first time chi mommy 😊


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He is FABULOUS!!!!!!! OMG!!! I'm so thrilled for you! It's wonderful that he and Beverly are doing so well for their first day--hopefully it will only get better from here, and they will be best friends forever.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Natures miracle is one of the best. You will have to make sure you are cleaning his accident areas very well, otherwise he will keep going back to relieve himself in the same spot. I've also heard that baking soda and vinegar and water work wonders too. If you don't already have one, those small handheld shampooers really come in handy. The human hand can only get a spot so clean. Try to reduce his chances of accidents as best you can by keeping him crated when you cannot watch him. Which I'm sure you already know, being you're not a first time chi mommy 😊


I'm not a first time Chi Mommy, but he is way younger than Beverly was. I can use all the advice and tips I can get! I have a crate for him at night without a potty pad and an xpen with food, water, toys, a bed, and pee pad for while we are at work. That's what we had for Beverly but she was six months old. Will that work for him?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I'm not a first time Chi Mommy, but he is way younger than Beverly was. I can use all the advice and tips I can get! I have a crate for him at night without a potty pad and an xpen with food, water, toys, a bed, and pee pad for while we are at work. That's what we had for Beverly but she was six months old. Will that work for him?



I think that's a perfect setup for him. Just be very selective about the types of toys you leave with him. Make sure it's not a choke hazard. Does he have a soft blanket he can snuggle under 😊🐶. I never did this. But my boss setup a puppy can to watch her new puppy while she was away at work. That's something you could do if you're super worried. But I think he will be fine. How's he doing at the moment?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd put the crate IN the pen at night. Leave the door open so he can go out and piddle. Otherwise get ready to get up 3-4x a night for a month or so! I use washable pee pads for people that fit right into the iris pens.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

He is so happy. All snuggled with me on the couch. I have stairs for the couch and he learned how to use them so fast. I'm not going to let him on the couch unsupervised for w while yet, just in case he falls. His crate has a pillow on the bottom and a new fleece blanket and his pen has a bed and fleece too. His toys are all big enough that he should not choke. He isn't too interested in them right now. He is pretty clueless about potty training, but that's to be expected. He goes so fast I haven't been able to catch him in the act and move him to the pad much yet. I am watching more closely now. All in all he is doing wonderful. He acts like he has always lived here, lol.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I'd put the crate IN the pen at night. Leave the door open so he can go out and piddle. Otherwise get ready to get up 3-4x a night for a month or so! I use washable pee pads for people that fit right into the iris pens.


Good point. I may need to purchase a larger pen. This is what I have now.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> He is so happy. All snuggled with me on the couch. I have stairs for the couch and he learned how to use them so fast. I'm not going to let him on the couch unsupervised for w while yet, just in case he falls. His crate has a pillow on the bottom and a new fleece blanket and his pen has a bed and fleece too. His toys are all big enough that he should not choke. He isn't too interested in them right now. He is pretty clueless about potty training, but that's to be expected. He goes so fast I haven't been able to catch him in the act and move him to the pad much yet. I am watching more closely now. All in all he is doing wonderful. He acts like he has always lived here, lol.



When he is crated at night, keep a potty pad on one side and his bed on the other. It could be quite tedious moving a crate in and out of an iris pin every single day. Unless it's a large pin lol. I think his sleep space and hang out space when you are away should be separate until he is older and trustworthy of having free roam with his big sister. 

Omg I love this update on him. I'm so happy he's showing signs of comfort in his new home already. And I totally sympathize with you on how fast they are to go potty. They are quick like lightening lol. Just do your best to watch all of the signs. And praise praise praise when he goes in the desired areas. Don't feel like you have to be perfect so soon. Before you know he will have potty time down😊🐶.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Bently is adorable. Good luck with assimilating him into the family. He'll do great!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome home baby boy!! He is an angel.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Aw, thank you all so much! 

I bought him tons of new puppy toys but he loves Beverly's old bone, lol.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm loving all the new pics! He looks like he's really made himself at home so quickly! I'm so excited for you! I miss the puppy days, they're so much fun!!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I love him!!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Bentley is a very cute little man.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beverly is warming up to Bentley.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lol in the second picture it looks like there is another animal on the other side of the glass?

Wow, loving seeing these two interact with one another. This is so sweet.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> lol in the second picture it looks like there is another animal on the other side of the glass?
> 
> Wow, loving seeing these two interact with one another. This is so sweet.


Yes, we have an outdoor cat. He just showed up one day and we let him stay. He was skinny and scared. We tried to have him as an indoor cat, but he gets so terrified every time we bring him in that we just bought a really nice building and installed a kitty door. He loves it and likes being outside. He is sweet but not too friendly with Beverly. I think he sees her as he sees bunnies and birds so they can't play alone together!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Yes, we have an outdoor cat. He just showed up one day and we let him stay. He was skinny and scared. We tried to have him as an indoor cat, but he gets so terrified every time we bring him in that we just bought a really nice building and installed a kitty door. He loves it and likes being outside. He is sweet but not too friendly with Beverly. I think he sees her as he sees bunnies and birds so they can't play alone together!



Awe he is so cute! All of your animals are the same colors lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So what's life like so far as a two chi household? 😊


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> So what's life like so far as a two chi household? 😊


It's so much fun! He did so well in his crate last night. His crate is on my side of the bed and Beverly's is on my husband's. He cried a little but I put on a white noise machine that has a heartbeat setting and he went right to sleep. He loves Beverly. She is still deciding how she feels, lol. We live them both so much!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is just adorable, PINK PUPPY TUMMY!!! I want to kiss it lol.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

He is adorable and I love his name! I'll look forward to seeing him grow up on the forums.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG, Bentley is so adorable. Congrats and let the puppy fun begin. I really look forward to watching him grow over the next year. It looks like he's just fitting right in. It was meant to be!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> It's so much fun! He did so well in his crate last night. His crate is on my side of the bed and Beverly's is on my husband's. He cried a little but I put on a white noise machine that has a heartbeat setting and he went right to sleep. He loves Beverly. She is still deciding how she feels, lol. We live them both so much!



Awe so glad to hear you guys are loving the new puppy. Hopefully he settling in even more now that he's been with you all weekend. I think he and be real are going to become the best of friends. I can't wait to see pics of the two of them playing and having a blast together.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome home, Bentley.. He's super cute and adorable!!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Bentley was a very good boy last night. He whined to wake us up a few times throughout the night because he needed to go potty. When we would take him to his pad he would go and then sleep quietly.

He did hump my hand last night though! I didn't think puppies so young would do that but then I researched it here on the forum. I just redirected his attention with a toy. I do hope he doesn't make this a habit though. 

Beverly is doing ok. She seems a little down right now so I took her into a separate room last night for some one on one playtime. She was so happy and then took a nap with me.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats! I can't handle looking at him...it's just too much! TOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Congrats! I can't handle looking at him...it's just too much! TOOOO CUTE!!!


Thank you! My husband and I just laugh constantly at Bentley's little antics. Everything he does is just precious!


----------

